# Hen boxes in the kitchen...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So I did this today while I couldn't work outside. The galvanized nest boxes are from my farm junk pile, I fixed the magneto, crank and ringer on the phone and hung it up. Too bad I don't have a land line anymore. The table I made thirty years ago from scrap railroad heavy crating wood. Call it recycling, upcycling or shabby chic, I call it farm junk. I don't know which way the table is better or more functional. I only ever have a couple people for nonprofit meetings.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Or maybe the table facing this way. The corner shelving is an old cut up door.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the table. You did a wonderful job on it. It's got to weigh a lot.

I like the position on the second pic but that creates issues with the chairs.

Is that a door to the left? Might be another reason to leave the table in the second pics position.

Your house is actually quite homey. And you've got a good eye for placement.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Second pic it is then. The door to the left is my indoor shop where I repair violins and cellos but I'm not heating it much at the moment.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Second pic it is then. The door to the left is my indoor shop where I repair violins and cellos but I'm not heating it much at the moment.


The table is heavy and I put it together with wood pegs instead of screws or fasteners. Lots of pegs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really are living the life you were meant to live even if it's back breaking many times. And frustrating.

The craftsmanship of the table, the string instruments and the beasts all add up to a pretty great life.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You really are living the life you were meant to live even if it's back breaking many times. And frustrating.
> 
> The craftsmanship of the table, the string instruments and the beasts all add up to a pretty great life.


Yes, I am grateful.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a question about the table. Since there could be times you do need it turned the other way can you put those slidey things on the uprights so it's easier to move and won't damage your wood floors. I've used the kind you attach to wood furniture and they worked quite well.

I had thought about those old wood casters but that might raise the table to an uncomfortable height.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Awesome work on the table and galvanized boxes. Phone is cool to but the youngsters probably don't have a clue how to snap a selfie with it! HA!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Took me a moment there.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

PJ-Beautiful. The second picture does LOOK nicer, but the 1st is more functional. I would go with the 1s setup if the floor space allow it. Before marrying Kimmi I had a home full of such pieces as yours. Kimmi likes a bit modern better. When young I ran an antique refinishing shop. Now, I have a few pieces and bits tucked away here and there.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Awesome work on the table and galvanized boxes. Phone is cool to but the youngsters probably don't have a clue how to snap a selfie with it! HA!


The kids don't know it's a phone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, he's got two birds living in the house at the moment. I wonder why neither of them is hanging out in the nesting boxes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> PJ-Beautiful. The second picture does LOOK nicer, but the 1st is more functional. I would go with the 1s setup if the floor space allow it. Before marrying Kimmi I had a home full of such pieces as yours. Kimmi likes a bit modern better. When young I ran an antique refinishing shop. Now, I have a few pieces and bits tucked away here and there.


I work on antiques from time to time for folks since I have the luthier shop.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have a question about the table. Since there could be times you do need it turned the other way can you put those slidey things on the uprights so it's easier to move and won't damage your wood floors. I've used the kind you attach to wood furniture and they worked quite well.
> 
> I had thought about those old wood casters but that might raise the table to an uncomfortable height.


That's a good idea, I have some of those sliders. My son did the wood floors about a dozen years ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At least you knew what I meant when I used the scientific name of slidey things.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know, he's got two birds living in the house at the moment. I wonder why neither of them is hanging out in the nesting boxes.


Yes valid point, that's what Melissa said. The nesting boxes aren't perfectly square. It was in the farm junk pile before I moved here and was all smashed with pieces scattered around. If it was functional, they probably would have used it. I spent two partial days of labor tapping it back together with my blacksmithing tools. I cut off the boxes that were too destroyed. So, it looks okay considering what it was like before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And here I thought all you did was hang them on the wall. I didn't realize you had to rebuild them. 

If they're not square you can't tell it in the pic.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And here I thought all you did was hang them on the wall. I didn't realize you had to rebuild them.
> 
> If they're not square you can't tell it in the pic.


The left side is a little off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to have to take your word on it. It still isn't visible in the pic. Maybe in person or maybe you're just so precise no one would see it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to have to take your word on it. It still isn't visible in the pic. Maybe in person or maybe you're just so precise no one would see it.


It's pretty visible up close, it is far from being square.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It works. Square or not.

BTW, what do you stash in the nest boxes?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It works. Square or not.
> 
> BTW, what do you stash in the nest boxes?


Nothing yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check from time to time to make sure Melissa hasn't hidden anything in them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Check from time to time to make sure Melissa hasn't hidden anything in them.


Yeah, you never know. It was 0 degrees here last night but it's supposed to hit the mid- thirties today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This has been one hell of a winter for so many. I'm hoping this the end of it but being as March can throw a wrench in our Spring plans, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> This has been one hell of a winter for so many. I'm hoping this the end of it but being as March can throw a wrench in our Spring plans, I'm not holding my breath.


Yup!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

March is usually when our neck of the woods receives our deepest snows.... and with the way this year has gone so far... I’m prepping for a daggone blizzard y’all! Ah! Such an awful weather year.


----------



## Barbs75 (Nov 27, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So I did this today while I couldn't work outside. The galvanized nest boxes are from my farm junk pile, I fixed the magneto, crank and ringer on the phone and hung it up. Too bad I don't have a land line anymore. The table I made thirty years ago from scrap railroad heavy crating wood. Call it recycling, upcycling or shabby chic, I call it farm junk. I don't know which way the table is better or more functional. I only ever have a couple people for nonprofit meetings.
> 
> View attachment 37650





Poultry Judge said:


> So I did this today while I couldn't work outside. The galvanized nest boxes are from my farm junk pile, I fixed the magneto, crank and ringer on the phone and hung it up. Too bad I don't have a land line anymore. The table I made thirty years ago from scrap railroad heavy crating wood. Call it recycling, upcycling or shabby chic, I call it farm junk. I don't know which way the table is better or more functional. I only ever have a couple people for nonprofit meetings.
> 
> View attachment 37650


----------



## Barbs75 (Nov 27, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So I did this today while I couldn't work outside. The galvanized nest boxes are from my farm junk pile, I fixed the magneto, crank and ringer on the phone and hung it up. Too bad I don't have a land line anymore. The table I made thirty years ago from scrap railroad heavy crating wood. Call it recycling, upcycling or shabby chic, I call it farm junk. I don't know which way the table is better or more functional. I only ever have a couple people for nonprofit meetings.
> 
> View attachment 37650


You are very talented. This looks adorable I love that stove!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Barbs75 said:


> You are very talented. This looks adorable I love that stove!!!


I restored that too, it's a 1929 Hotpoint.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Barb, you should see the room with the string instruments. The man has talent with just about anything.


----------



## Barbs75 (Nov 27, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So I did this today while I couldn't work outside. The galvanized nest boxes are from my farm junk pile, I fixed the magneto, crank and ringer on the phone and hung it up. Too bad I don't have a land line anymore. The table I made thirty years ago from scrap railroad heavy crating wood. Call it recycling, upcycling or shabby chic, I call it farm junk. I don't know which way the table is better or more functional. I only ever have a couple people for nonprofit meetings.
> 
> View attachment 37650


----------



## Barbs75 (Nov 27, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> So I did this today while I couldn't work outside. The galvanized nest boxes are from my farm junk pile, I fixed the magneto, crank and ringer on the phone and hung it up. Too bad I don't have a land line anymore. The table I made thirty years ago from scrap railroad heavy crating wood. Call it recycling, upcycling or shabby chic, I call it farm junk. I don't know which way the table is better or more functional. I only ever have a couple people for nonprofit meetings.
> 
> View attachment 37650


You restored the stove? Thats beautiful. What a talented person you are, so lucky!!! And you repair violins and cellos too? I think thats wonderful. Good for you.


----------



## Barbs75 (Nov 27, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Barb, you should see the room with the string instruments. The man has talent with just about anything.


I wish he would share photos of that room, I bet it is beautiful. Talented man for sure. Everything he has is right up my alley. I love things like that. My Dad was an upholsterer and very talented with restoring things, mostly antiques, miss that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I won't mention some of his antique farm equipment and what it's taken to keep it running.


----------



## Barbs75 (Nov 27, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I won't mention some of his antique farm equipment and what it's taken to keep it running.


Oh gosh, antique farm equipment too!!!!! Egads, now I do need pictures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who knows where he is right now he gets into so much on his farm.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Who knows where he is right now he gets into so much on his farm.


It made it to 54 degrees this afternoon before it started raining. This is what I'm working on right now. It's a 1925 McCormick Deering 10-20 tractor. It's a distillate tractor, so will run on kerosene etcetera.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you had that one all along or did it just show up on your place?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you had that one all along or did it just show up on your place?


It has been in queue for restoration, I sold a 1929 Fordson and a 1976 Ford 2600 with a loader, so now I have some room to work in the shop. I still need to sell a few more items out of the barn this Spring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> It has been in queue for restoration, I sold a 1929 Fordson and a 1976 Ford 2600 with a loader, so now I have some room to work in the shop. I still need to sell a few more items out of the barn this Spring.


I know why you're doing it but do you have the time and energy for all of that and still keep the farm running smoothly?

I'm using "running smoothly" with the understanding running a farm smoothly is a contradiction.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know why you're doing it but do you have the time and energy for all of that and still keep the farm running smoothly?
> 
> I'm using "running smoothly" with the understanding running a farm smoothly is a contradiction.


I do still farm with my antique tractors and equipment. I'm planning on turning over more of the day to day running of the nonprofit to others. Although, I think I said that last year too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When the time is right for you, that's when you'll let more of it go. As long as it remains there on the farm.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> When the time is right for you, that's when you'll let more of it go. As long as it remains there on the farm.


I sure would like to. Melissa doesn't know how to do the nonprofit filings and paperwork and we haven't had a college age volunteer in several years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How do you go about finding those volunteers? That one is way out of my ballpark on know what to do.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> How do you go about finding those volunteers? That one is way out of my ballpark on know what to do.


It used to be word of mouth, especially for the therapeutic riding program. Melissa's daughter and grandchildren help occasionally, but we haven't had a volunteer since Fall 2019. When the kids were in 4H and FFA we had kids here all the time looking for 4H projects and what not. We've had kids in vet programs and the local career center, TCTC, has an Equine program. I need to call them this Spring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can something be posted in the appropriate place at the college or on the net directed at it? 

I know Melissa takes care of much of the online stuff but she might have some ideas. Now that school is back in, is she even getting much time there at Fossil Ledges?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Can something be posted in the appropriate place at the college or on the net directed at it?
> 
> I know Melissa takes care of much of the online stuff but she might have some ideas. Now that school is back in, is she even getting much time there at Fossil Ledges?


Yes, they require permission. Usually, I speak to the department heads and tell them we are available when their students are looking for projects and field hours. And you are correct, Melissa is busy with school.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I figured or no telling what you could get posted. 

I've come across those that write grants in my years living all over the place. But not well enough to even remember any of them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I figured or no telling what you could get posted.
> 
> I've come across those that write grants in my years living all over the place. But not well enough to even remember any of them.


I have always written the grants for Fossil Ledges. I used to write grants for another animal nonprofit to help them out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In your free time? With this virus shutting everything down is anyone even offering grants?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> In your free time? With this virus shutting everything down is anyone even offering grants?


I applied for four last year and one so far this year, we didn't get any. The animal nonprofits are lower priority right now due to the pandemic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why I asked. I figured they weren't open to making grants with everything shut down.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's why I asked. I figured they weren't open to making grants with everything shut down.


Hope springs eternal, There are three potential Covid relief nonprofit grants I will apply for in March.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

March is almost here. Will it take long before you hear something? Is this tied into what they're trying to get passed now?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> March is almost here. Will it take long before you hear something? Is this tied into what they're trying to get passed now?


Where I live is the Greater Mahoning Valley area. Trumbull County is the only Ohio County in Appalachia that is not physically connected to other Appalachian counties, because it is so economically depressed. So there are a number of grants available to nonprofits in this area. During the past year they have been concentrating their efforts on Covid relief. I can't really complain about Fossil Ledges not receiving funding when there are food lines and pantries all over Trumbull and Mahoning Counties. But, the animal nonprofits are suffering too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know. Not a lot has been said about the animal outfits and how much stress they've been under during this mess. Every once in a while they'll mention an animal rescue/adoption outfit that is hurting more due to the restrictions. Or that the zoos are facing challenges.

But that's a drop in the bucket on how widespread in the issues are in so many arenas.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know. Not a lot has been said about the animal outfits and how much stress they've been under during this mess. Every once in a while they'll mention an animal rescue/adoption outfit that is hurting more due to the restrictions. Or that the zoos are facing challenges.
> 
> But that's a drop in the bucket on how widespread in the issues are in so many arenas.


On the other hand many dogs and cats have been adopted during quarantine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hoping they stay adopted. We've seen the same thing down here. I wonder, have these people considered what they're going to do with a dog when they return to work?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm hoping they stay adopted. We've seen the same thing down here. I wonder, have these people considered what they're going to do with a dog when they return to work?


Exactly!


----------

